# Abdominal soreness from aero position



## Mdavidson20 (1 Jul 2020)

Hey everyone. I recently bought a bought a new TT bike. I had it fit to a bit more, possibly to aggressive, position. The new position is a lit more comfortable than my old bike and I've finally been able to push through the 20 minute barrier riding aero that had been previously very difficult. However. After my first 30 minutes in aero, the next day I had a lot of soreness and some pretty sharp pains in my abdomen and down into my groin. The sharpness went away but there is a nagging soreness in my abs that has lingered for about 10 days or so. Im riding still but mostly no aero. Oddly enough though, the pain goes away in aero but is significantly worse the next day. I only spent about 10 minutes in aero last ride and now its so sore I'm getting worried. Before I go to a doctor, I just wanted to know if anyone else has had this experience. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2020)

How much core work do you do? Just a thought.

A bike fit helps in terms of position, but your body needs to adjust. And in some cases it'll either take time or won't adjust.


----------

